# just firgued out how to post pic's



## starr (Jan 25, 2015)

Everybody met Breaded Dragon my first ever Berta 
He a clown tail from Walmart


----------



## ShermanTheBetta (Jan 28, 2015)

Did you mean crown tail? Just wondering


----------

